# Marky Log



## Marky boy (Aug 30, 2019)

Alright guys, decided to log my progress for some extra motivation and to continually push myself for the next 14/15 weeks to see how I can look and then take it from there. I will be logging a cutting phase

I will log most things in here and I guess use it as a reference for the future to improve upon things. 

I will be using Hilma Biocare Gear. Their communication has been fantastic and their recent lab reports made me take the plunge! Ordered through roidbuddy and was very happy with their professionalism! 

I have used Justin Harris in the past and enjoyed his approach to training and diet. So using his advice again!

Cycle will be:

Test E
Tren E
Mast E
GH 
Proviron
AI 

Will also be add in anavar and winstrol


----------



## Marky boy (Aug 30, 2019)

So currently my diet is:

1 high day
4 medium
2 low/rest days.

High day 190p 850c low fats. Either meal 5 or 6 is a cheat. 
Medium days 310p 380c 21f
Low days 300p 210c 42f


----------



## squatster (Aug 30, 2019)

Good to see you logging for the forum and your self. 
It is a great motivation tool
Can't wait to watch how you do


----------



## Czworeczki (Aug 30, 2019)

Good luck  following


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks guys. 

Well a little update, bad start but rather get it out the way the. Further in! 

Been floored the past 2 days with a bug my GF has passed me 

Feel better today, so will get food and fluids in. Likely miss the gym and back tomorrow. 

Will get my starting pics up in a few days also and get cracking!


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 4, 2019)

Was back at the gym last night. Done hamstrings and calves. Feel a lot better, food and fluids are back in! Will likely take a few days until I feel a bit more filled out again.

4x Standing leg curls
6x high feet outer corner on leg press
4x seated leg curl
2x laying leg curl

5x standing calve raises

I would love to do exercises such as SLDL etc, but I have an extremely lower back and even after one set of these exercises my lower back is toast.

Do what you can right!

Done a jab last night, really smooth gear!


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 4, 2019)

So having 3iu morning and 3iu before bed. Has me sleeping like a baby!

What methods do others use for their GH? I would like to try 3iu 3x per day. Maybe another shot pre or post workout?


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 5, 2019)

Back and traps done last night.

4x wide MAG neutral grip
4x close mag neutral grip 
3x close grip cable row
3x hammer strength row
3x hammer strength lat pulldown
4x standing shrugs
3x standing cable shrugs with bar

My appetite is fully back! Looking forward to a high carb day this weekend with a cheat chilling watching UFC!

Done shoulders and arms tonight. Smashed my rear delts first then hit a few side exercises and 1 front delt exercise. 

Then went on to arms and supersetted between bis and tris for a nice pump. In and out in an hour! 

Just chugged a shake down there, 60g protein and 100g carbs from oats. 

Pinned my GH and off to bed!


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 6, 2019)

Pics??


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 7, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> Pics??



Will take some in a few days. Was making sure my bug was cleared and getting some fullness back! 

Check back in a couple days


----------



## montego (Sep 8, 2019)

Following


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 11, 2019)

So I trained on Saturday and done quads. 

10mins bike to warm the knees up
Leg extensions
Pendulum machine 
V squat machine 
Leg press 
Single less press 
Calves 

Then had my high day. Had a lovely cheat meal and went to 5 guys. Love a good 5 guys!

2 Double hamburgers with all the goodies on it, medium fries ( these are a fuck load! ) and then a milkshake. Was absolutely burst afterwards!!  

Watched the ufc and obviously khabib won!

GH pre bed is making me sleep like a baby, loving this stuff! Very potent! Best stuff I have used to date. 

Gear is well and truly kicking in! I feel the tren aggression and my body temperature is up. Also getting heartburn which I always get on tren!

 The horn is also getting ridiculous, another good sign for me! 

Will be getting blood work done in a few weeks to gauge where things are at!

I am really prone to high estrogen so I need to keep on top of this!


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 11, 2019)

Sunday was a completely chilled day and didn’t gym it. 

Monday was chest and triceps. Good session, went for more pump in the chest and used a variety of different angles on the cables. Also nursing a wrist injury so using cables I had zero pressure on my wrist! 

Tris were fried at the end also!

Tonight I trained hamstrings. Some new cool hammy equipment in my gym has just landed! Was good to use it and I can feel my hammies will blow up with this new kit!

All is going well, check in is going well, good will be adjusted this weekend I imagine! So looking forward to that. 

Feeling all round really good and will need to get some pictures up to gauge my progress, but I will get round to that!


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 16, 2019)

Last weeks updates, had a hell of a busy week hence the slower updates. Will try keep on top of the logging more!

Wed, thurs and fri I trained. Took the weekend off as had a charity event to attend which turned out a really fun night and a good laugh with some good comedians talking!

So updates on the diet:

Medium days – 300g pro, 250g carb, 25g fats
Low days – 300g pro, 150g carb, 40g fats
High day – 190g pro, 725g carbs + cheat meal

Cardio is 20mins 5x per week. Going between a high incline on the treadmill and the bike. Nothing drastic, just get a small sweat on.


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 16, 2019)

Managed to get someone to snap a back pic in the locker room. Working around some injuries so haven’t done any major rows or pulling movements in months. 

Lots of machine work atm, hoping to start rowing again real soon!

https://imgshare.io/image/X94g7


----------



## Marky boy (Sep 23, 2019)

Updates. 

Training has been good, struggling with diet a little at the moment due to fucking ridiculous acid reflux/heartburn. 

I always get it on tren but never this bad and it never effects my diet. So something isn’t right. 

I have phoned the doctors to get an appointment and get tested for helicobacter pylori. So waiting on them getting back to me to sort this out!

Hoping antibiotics will take care of this and I can continue to crack on!!

Gear is very good and smooth! GH I am loving. Holding a little water retention around my ankles but that’s a sign of how strong this stuff is! Sleep has been good apart from some nights wakening up with bad reflux! 

Taking a night off gym tomorrow, be in for quads tomorrow so will update what I do!


----------



## Marky boy (Oct 4, 2019)

Updates:

Have had some really shit luck over the past few weeks. Wrist injury has got worse, have been diagnosed with helicobacter and got food poison.

So I have been training around a wrist injury (tendons in my wrist) and its getting worse. I took a week off and it felt it was getting better but I went back to the gym and immediately it was sore again. So I am marching on and trying to work through it so hopefully I don’t aggravate it more.

I have has my test results back from the DR and I have helicobacter, I am picking up antibiotics this weekend and starting them. So this will sort out all my stomach issues and heartburn/acid reflux issues!

I also got food poison last week, from a bloody burger king! So I am put off burger king for a while! I had to leave work on the Friday and was ill as fuck for 30 hours straight. Completely ruined my appetite until Wednesday and I haven’t trained in a week also as I have been extremely run down from this. But my appetite is back and I’m itching to get in the gym!


----------



## Marky boy (Oct 4, 2019)

Food and training update:

Ok so update for diet. We are changing things to see how we fair over the next 2 weeks or so.
Diet will be:

High day:
190g protein
700g carbs and cheat meal 

Medium days:
300g protein
150g carbs
20g fats

Low days:
300g protein
50g carbs
40g fats

Sticking to 5 training sessions per week, and I will be doing 30 minutes cardio 4x per week after training and then 1 cardio session on my off day. Going between treadmill and bike.


----------



## Marky boy (Oct 5, 2019)

Trained legs last night, really good session as was eager to get in and get a good workout! 

Done a 10min warm up on the bike just to get my knees warmed up! 

Seated hamstring curl x6
Laying hamstring curl x4
Leg extensions x4
Leg press - about 6 sets here, started at 4 plates a side and worked to 8 plates a side then done a triple drop set. 
Hack squat x3
Super set between standing one leg hammy curl and leg extension. Just 2 sets getting an extra pump
Calf’s on hack squat x3
Calf’s on a new machine x3

Overall good session. Appetite is back. Looking forward to a nice meal tonight with my girl. A big fillet steak platter! 

Hopefully get to the gym today also, waiting around on the new iPhone being delivered though!


----------



## Marky boy (Oct 7, 2019)

Legs still sore from Friday lol. 

So Saturday I managed a quick 45min session. Was just a pump focused push day as rushed for time. New phone also arrived so got that set up!

3 chest exercises
2 shoulder exercises
2 tri exercises

In tonight for back, bis and traps! Will get my 30min cardio session in also! And may do a few ab exercises, either in the gym or at home.

Gear is really smooth, haven't had PIP at all from this cycle. Really clean gear, impressed with it! Looking to get my test and estro levels checked soon!


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 9, 2019)

Mark, how about a pic or two?


----------



## Marky boy (Oct 15, 2019)

Concreteguy said:


> Mark, how about a pic or two?



I wasn’t sure how to imbed them so that’s why I done the seperate link. 

Will get some more up though! Really going to push over these next 7 weeks!


----------



## Marky boy (Oct 15, 2019)

Monday - back, traps, cardio

Tuesday – Legs, no cardio

Wed – Off I was completely shattered from legs! They really took it out me.

Thursday I went back in for push session. More shoulder focussed this time and finished up with 30mins treadmill.

Fri was back in for back, mostly done pulling movements and some traps, hit calves too then a walk on the treadmill again.

Sat/Sun I took off, needed a good rest!

Monday I was in for back, really good session strength is through the roof! Must be the addition of anavar I started a few weeks back. Really surprised with strength last night!

My sleep is really bad ATM. I think its down to the tren as on tren I can get some insomnia but its kicking my arse atm!

Back in tonight for legs, won’t be doing any cardio as its leg day!

Diet going well, struggling with the low carbs though but need to man the fuck up!


----------

